# HUGE BREAKTHROUGH!!!



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:dance::dance::whoo::whoo:I'm so excited!!! We've been going to the dog park 4-5 times a week for the last 4-6 weeks and in the last week Tess has been making progress in leaps and bounds - literally!

Today was a major breakthrough. I've had glimpses of many of these activities over the last year but rarely was any activity maintained for more than a few seconds. Well I don't know what made today so special but when Tess makes a breakthrough, she goes all out!!!
- When Cody climbed on my chest this morning for his ear rubs and snuggles, Tess frog-crawled up to the crook in my arm, gave me kisses and then rolled over for belly rubs. Cody got up ready to start his day and Tess stayed in bed with me, butt in the air, tail wagging, wanting to be petted and loved on.
- When I came home for lunch she wanted to play
- Before we went to the dog park she chased a little stuffed toy and ran around the house with it. (This has been an activity she's only started in the past few days.)
- At the dog park tonight SHE RAN AROUND, BUTT TUCKED, TONGUE OUT, EARS FLAPPING LIKE A LITTLE WILD DOG for 5-10 minutes. Not only was I amazed, everyone else in the park that knows her was too - they were all cheering. She even played chase with two of the other dogs!!! That was an absolute first.
- When we got home, after 2 hours at the park, Cody crashed but not Tess. She was initiating play with me - chasing me through the house, chasing a toy, giving me little play growls and barks; then she was initiating play with Cody - nipping at his heels, rolling on her back and biting at his ears and neck, trying to steal his toy.

I don't even have the words to describe how huge this has been for us. They are all normal activities for the average dog and it seems silly to be so excited but I thought the best we could do was to reach a point where Tess wasn't afraid around other dogs and people - not approach them or interact with them, just not afraid. Well forget that, no telling what this little character will accomplish!!!

And who else would understand and share my joy than all of you???

(Sorry, no pictures, it was getting too dark and I was too surprised!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Jill! How heartwarming! What did you put in Tess' water? lol Ah, we can totally understand how huge a deal this is. I have seen mill dogs and sometimes all we hope for is for the dog to be content and know that he's safe. To go all out like your little girl did is very exciting!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Jill, what a joyous picture today has been for you! I'm so excited, along with you! I imagine that all you've been working on SO hard with her allergies has to have made a huge difference in her, and maybe she's now got energy enough to show she trusts you and is enjoying her life. 

I'm all smiles for you!!! :bounce:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo: :whoo:*


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill, that is the most wonderful news ever!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:I am so happy for Tess. She has come such a long way. Maybe next time you will get pictures :wink: Your post has given me hope for Marble since he's having a really hard tine interacting with dogs. Keep up the good work with Tess!
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

marb42 said:


> Jill, that is the most wonderful news ever!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:I am so happy for Tess. She has come such a long way. Maybe next time you will get pictures :wink: Your post has given me hope for Marble since he's having a really hard tine interacting with dogs. Keep up the good work with Tess!
> Gina


Gina - I know most of the books say not to cater to your dog if they are acting shy/scared when around other dogs but I haven't followed that advice and I think it's been better for Tess. When Tess gets overwhelmed or really scared, she almost goes catatonic. It just didn't feel right to leave her on the ground to "tough it out" so I pick her up and hold her or put her in her fundle. Sometimes for just a few moments, other times much longer. When/if she calms down and looks like she's interested in the activity, I put her back down.

Tonight was one of those situations. There were a couple of 20-lb Wheaten Terriers in the small dog section. A group of small dogs got a little wild with the Wheatens and Tess got caught in the middle of their romping. She barked at them and ran at them (to try and chase them away), one of the Wheatens thought she wanted to play and started chasing her. It put Tess in a panic - you can just see it come over her. I picked her up and calmly waited until her heart slowed down. I don't make a big deal out of it and don't pay a lot of attention to her, I just hold her close and pet her. Then I put her back on the ground. It was within just a few minutes that she started running around - first chasing me, then running circles around the park.

I really think it's helped that she's been able to watch the other dogs play and interact from a safe spot. She's clearly watched the other dogs at the park and then tried their behavior out in the safety of our house. It's also been good for her to be in the middle of things when they get a little wild with the other dogs to learn she'll survive. (Although I watch her reaction closely and pick her up when she's reaching the point of panic.)

And yes, I'll make sure to get pictures next time!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, whatever you're doing is working with Tess, and I guess everything in a book doesn't apply to each dog and for each situation. I imagine if they get traumatized enough by forcing them to remain on the ground when a big dog is intimidating them could lead to future avoidance and fear. It's always tricky (for me anyway) to know the right way to handle these things. But, you are doing great with her, and the breakthrough is wonderful! 
Gina


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

That's just a beautiful story! Good to hear!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jill,
That is wonderful! I can hear the love and excitement in your posting and it is adorable.

Can I ask how long had you been going to that dog for her to feel comfortable and how often is she around the same/similar group of dogs

P.S. Next time, video!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Jill,
> That is wonderful! I can hear the love and excitement in your posting and it is adorable.
> 
> Can I ask how long had you been going to that dog for her to feel comfortable and how often is she around the same/similar group of dogs
> ...


We've been going to this dog park and 4-5 times a week (and a larger park about once a week) for the past 4-6 weeks. The majority of dogs (4-8) at the park near my house we see on a regular basis so Tess has become familiar with them and their owners. For the most part she shies away from the active dogs but has become much more comfortable in approaching the other calm or shy dogs.

They just installed a pass system this week and surprisingly we're seeing a new group of dogs. Last night was 3 regulars and 3 new dogs - two of them (the Wheaten terriers) much larger than are usually allowed in the small dog section.

This has definitely been another good reminder for me in the lesson of patience and persistence. If I had quit going after once or twice of her not liking the park I would have denied her (and myself) of so much!

And you got it - I'll try for a video of a Tess RLH in the park (never thought I'd say that!!!) :becky:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jill-That just shows that mommy does know best! How wonderful for you and Tess! Looking forward to seeing photos or video.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is AWESOME! What a neat story of your breakthrough with Tess. :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

That is just wonderful.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Jill you are an amazing mom to them and go above and beyond. Go Tess!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh what a treat to wake up to! I am SO happy to read about little Tess coming out of her shell. You've been such a patient, loving, persistent mommy for both of them and I'm glad it's starting to pay off.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

JILL!!!!!! I am GFETE. and boy do I understand how you feel! I remember when Jasper came out of his funk. It's like the child you didn't think could talk says "can I have a glass of milk?" something so normal for most. 

You go Tess!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Jill you have to be proud of yourself. You are proof that patience and kindness are the keys to success. You are also proof that fear problems in dogs are not rehabilitated in one hour. Almost any canine problem can be overcome this way. As far a rewarding fear is concerned ,you are right. It is a fallacy to think that rewarding it will encourage it. This is myth no. 6 in Jean Donaldson's list of ten myths about dogs. Here is Myth # 6 ) If you pat your dog when he's afraid, you're rewarding the fear. Fear is an emotional state – a reaction to the presence or anticipation of something highly aversive. It is not an attempt at manipulation. If terrorists enter a bank and order everybody down on the floor, the people will exhibit fearful behaviour. If I then give a bank customer on the floor a compliment, 20 bucks or chocolates, is this going to make them more afraid of terrorists next time? It's stunningly narcissistic to imagine that a dog's fearful behaviour is somehow directed at us (along with his enthusiastic door-dashing). Actually that reminds me of another article. Think I will start a new thread. LOL.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am smiling from ear-to-ear.
We are big Tess fans around here, especially reading the Tess and Cody Thread, so this is just TERRIFIC.

. . . . have fun Tess, have fun! :bounce:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Jill, it's not silly at all to see little Tess get excited and enjoy all of the fun things she should be able to. I think that's exciting!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Jill I'm doing the happy dance for you and for Tess. She sure has come a long way.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

JILL! TESS! 

I can hardly wait to come over and share a RLH with you. Gitter doesn't really do much of it and I really miss seeing that flat our running with abandon that Domino did. I see now that maybe it is a matter of time for me too!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's great. I'm so glad you keep us updated on Tess's progress.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That's great news! Very happy to hear about this progress! It makes me hopeful


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

As promised, here's a short (and not very good) video of a Tess RLH. This was one of about 5 short bursts tonight, all proceeded by a play session with a sweet little dog that is also one of Cody's favorites. (Which of course stopped the minute I got the camera out.) That isn't me shouting "Look at Tess!" That's another one of the park regulars - everyone's getting a real kick out of Tess coming out of her shell. (The helicopter you can hear is for a high school football game going on next to the dog park.)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

YEAH Tess!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mintchip said:


> I just keep getting the message--this is a private video.........


Well shoot! Will you try again Sally? I just changed my setting....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That is really good news. You are on your way to a wonderful dog.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What fun! Go Tess!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jill, that brings such a happy smile to me! You are SUCH a good mommy! And, what a tribute to you and your perseverance, that all those folks at the park celebrate with you over Tess's joy showing through!

Go, Tess!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Jill I'm sitting here with happy tears rolling. Hooray for Tess.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Jill, I am thrilled for you and darling Tess. You are the best mamma ever!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I can feel your joy! So very happy for you : )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Seeing that does a heart good.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That video is so great! Shows that she's finally able to let go and just PLAY! :amen:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

It was wonderful to see Tess who's been through so much in her first years to be able to run free and happy with the rest. Great job, Jill!!!!!
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Oh Jill I'm sitting here with happy tears rolling. Hooray for Tess.


Ditto.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wonderful video! You are doing a great job! Now, I now there is hope my for shy Dexter.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jill, I don't know howI missed this thread, though I haven't been around as much lately. What a thrill, I sate here, tears in my eyes and GFETE, watching Tess tear-assing around the park. What a sheer joy!


----------

